# I think something is eating my nightstand



## peeksgirl (May 30, 2014)

I bought three of these night stands about a year ago from a company in New Mexico... this is the only one that has this problem. At first I thought it was debris from the ceiling but i've vacuumed it several times and this keeps happening (see attached photos). It has to be some sort of critter, right? I don't know if it's eating the varnish or the wood, but it's freaking me out now. Any ideas?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Powder post beetles---you need to get that out of the house and fumigate the piece---

This furniture was made from wood that contained the larva---


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*Try R-A-I-D !*


----------



## peeksgirl (May 30, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> you need to get that out of the house and fumigate the piece---


Ok... I just google searched powder post beetles and YUCK. how do I fumigate it? Is there a product you would recommend?

And thank you btw


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Slip it into a huge garbage bag---add some rags soaked in Malathion or Diazanon--(spelling?)

We used to stick African statues into a chest freezer to kill the pests--but that is to big----

Either one of those bug killers can be purchased at most garden centers---


----------



## peeksgirl (May 30, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't have a freezer big enough (or an African statue, that sounds awesome) but I was just looking on Amazon and I think I can order something to get it, now that I know what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Slip it into a huge garbage bag---add some rags soaked in Malathion or Diazanon--(spelling?)
> 
> We used to stick African statues into a chest freezer to kill the pests--but that is to big----
> 
> Either one of those bug killers can be purchased at most garden centers---


Diazinon cant be sold anymore (been banned for 10 years), so may have to resort to Malathion/other toxin, as Mike said. (unless he has some Diazinon still around, but may be 'spent" after so long.......)


----------



## peeksgirl (May 30, 2014)

Well that would explain why I haven't been able to find it! Noquacks, Is there a product you recommend? Also, do I need to be concerned that they might have spread to any other surface or furniture? I haven't seen any indication of that but I just want to make sure I'm doing what I'm supposed to as a homeowner.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

If you can have it shipped to your State, Premise foam made by Bayer AG is the product you need.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

peeksgirl said:


> Well that would explain why I haven't been able to find it! Noquacks, Is there a product you recommend? Also, do I need to be concerned that they might have spread to any other surface or furniture? I haven't seen any indication of that but I just want to make sure I'm doing what I'm supposed to as a homeowner.


Yours is an active infestation, which means the insect is in the larva stage, feeding. Have you seen any flying beetles? Now and later into the summer is when they appear as adults. Remember, they exit the holes so they are microscopic. The possibility of re-infestation is minimal. They don't attack finished wood.

No need to panic but it is better if you treat.
Try the Premise. It is amusing to watch the foam you insert in each hole coming out from holes that you don't see, even two feet away!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

nanuk said:


> Yours is an active infestation, which means the insect is in the larva stage, feeding. Have you seen any flying beetles? Now and later into the summer is when they appear as adults. Remember, they exit the holes so they are microscopic. The possibility of re-infestation is minimal. They don't attack finished wood.
> 
> No need to panic but it is better if you treat.
> Try the Premise. It is amusing to watch the foam you insert in each hole coming out from holes that you don't see, even two feet away!


Nanuck.... Thanks... I'm leaning something I did not ever hear about....

How would someone know, or be suspect of, buying infested wood or furniture.

TIA


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Any wood product from a tropical country should be suspect---here we kiln dry our wood in order to sterilize the product.

Still---the pulp wood of air dried local woods is subject to occasional infestation--walnut and hickory ---and occasionally oak.

I had a little wood trinket from Mexico turn to dust--
When I worked for an African art importer,the stuff was always suspect.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

No way to know. The beetle inserts the egg through the wood pores so there is no hole to observe beforehand. Now if you see many inactive infestations on a piece of furniture or lumber (meaning old holes or holes covered with the wood varnish) it is a good indication that the company's harvesting or wood storing practices are questionable. Mind you that several manufacturers would drill fake holes to give an antique appearance to their pieces. More common with antique-looking picture frames.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Any wood product from a tropical country should be suspect---here we kiln dry our wood in order to sterilize the product.
> 
> Still---the pulp wood of air dried local woods is subject to occasional infestation--walnut and hickory ---and occasionally oak.
> 
> ...


Had a minor infestation in two floor joists. Maybe 60 holes in 10 feet length. Everything else is clean.
I treated the wood with Premise reaching from the unfinished basement. Although I could see both active and inactive infestations, I doubt the lumber came infected because the damage would have been excessive in all these years. Either the beetles flew in from an open window or the previous owner introduced the insect with wood he brought in. He was doing serious woodwork in his basement.


----------

